# Changing gears rewinds audio



## Threedom (Aug 3, 2020)

So, now when I change gears, my streaming audio jumps back a second or two. Anyone else?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Gears?

What are these "gears" that you believe you are changing?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Gears.... we don’t need no stinking gears 🤣


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I assume the OP is probably referring to switching between Park, Reverse, Drive....? I don’t typically have audio on at that point, so haven’t noticed any skipping back.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Bigriver said:


> I assume the OP is probably referring to switching between Park, Reverse, Drive....? I don't typically have audio on at that point, so haven't noticed any skipping back.


Oh, duh, yeah, I should have guessed that. Mea culpa! :blush:

I'm always streaming slacker in my car, and I've never noticed that type of behavior.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes, I have noticed this for about a month now, if I am streaming a podcast on TuneIn. Going from P to R and R to D seem to cause different jumps too.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> Yes, I have noticed this for about a month now, if I am streaming a podcast on TuneIn.


@Threedom, when you say "streaming", are you using slacker or tunein?


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes, it's been doing that for awhile. Unfortunately sometimes it skips ahead.


----------



## Threedom (Aug 3, 2020)

garsh said:


> Oh, duh, yeah, I should have guessed that. Mea culpa! :blush:
> 
> I'm always streaming slacker in my car, and I've never noticed that type of behavior.





Needsdecaf said:


> Yes, I have noticed this for about a month now, if I am streaming a podcast on TuneIn. Going from P to R and R to D seem to cause different jumps too.


Exactly. Very strange.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Threedom said:


> Exactly. Very strange.


Do you use TuneIn or Slacker?


----------



## Perdi_5 (Aug 9, 2019)

I've noticed it happening when using TuneIn since 2020.24.6.4 and the update that added playback speed options for "TuneIn Radio Improvements".
It doesn't happen in Spotify, or "Streaming" LiveXLive (formerly Slacker").


----------



## pyjamasam (Feb 25, 2020)

I am hearing the same issue, specifically when the kids (Ya the kids, totally the kids) are doing Caraoke. I don't hear the issue when using Slacker ("Streaming" or LiveXLive or what ever its called this month) or Spotify. I haven't checked TuneIn (I will on my drive home today).


----------



## eagleco (Dec 10, 2018)

I've noticed this also, along with occasionally losing my spot in a podcast (on TuneIn) between drives. Not a big deal for songs but annoying when you're in the middle of an hour long podcast. Hoping it'll be resolved in 2020.40 (this is week 40 at least 🤞). I alternate between using native TuneIn and pocketcasts on my phone. A 3rd party "app store" will be great if/when it happens.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

eagleco said:


> I alternate between using native TuneIn and pocketcasts on my phone.


Actually I must say that TuneIn behavior has VASTLY improved in the past few months. I used to do the same (using the native app vs. using an app on my phone) because TuneIn was horrible. Yes, it barely worked with episodes over an hour, and it would not remember its place.

Now it not only has been working quite reliably, but if you change audio sources or even listen to a different podcast and come back to the original one it seems to remember where you left off.

It's not perfect yet, but the fails are getting pretty rare. About the only major complaint I have with it is that it insists on moving to the next OLDER episode at the conclusion of an episode, so I have to manually go back to the episode list and select the next NEWER episode. But truth be told, even standalone podcast apps on my phone do the same kind of thing.


----------



## Threedom (Aug 3, 2020)

garsh said:


> Do you use TuneIn or Slacker?


I use TuneIn and Spotify - both have this issue.


----------



## Perdi_5 (Aug 9, 2019)

As far as I can tell this seems to have been resolved as of 2020.40.4. At least on my M3-MR.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Perdi_5 said:


> As far as I can tell this seems to have been resolved as of 2020.40.4. At may on my M3-MR.


I think I have noticed that as well (although I have been doing almost no driving lately).

However, at one point when I shifted into gear the episode I was listening to completely started over...same behavior I had gotten "used to" in the past. So one step forward, one step back...


----------

